# Craft Beer On The Sunshine Coast Qld



## azrebb

Hey everyone,

I'm craft brew fan on the sunny coast who also happens to run a bottleshop.

I'm getting a bit over the stale offerings at Dan Murphys Kwana and am thinking about adding a craft beer section to my bottleshop. Is there anyone on the Sunshine Coast interested in this, or will I be the only person buying the stock (not that there's a problem with that)?

It would only be small to start with (focusing on oz and kiwi brews initially) to try and gauge interest but I will be doing my very best to to get in any requests customers might have (so I can try them as well).

Beer on friends, beer on!


----------



## TidalPete

azrebb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm craft brew fan on the sunny coast who also happens to run a bottleshop.
> 
> I'm getting a bit over the stale offerings at Dan Murphys Kwana and am thinking about adding a craft beer section to my bottleshop. Is there anyone on the Sunshine Coast interested in this, or will I be the only person buying the stock (not that there's a problem with that)?
> 
> It would only be small to start with (focusing on oz and kiwi brews initially) to try and gauge interest but I will be doing my very best to to get in any requests customers might have (so I can try them as well).
> 
> Beer on friends, beer on!



A few Hobgoblins would be a nice start.

TP


----------



## kymba

azrebb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm craft brew fan on the sunny coast who also happens to run a bottleshop.
> 
> I'm getting a bit over the stale offerings at Dan Murphys Kwana and am thinking about adding a craft beer section to my bottleshop. Is there anyone on the Sunshine Coast interested in this, or will I be the only person buying the stock (not that there's a problem with that)?
> 
> It would only be small to start with (focusing on oz and kiwi brews initially) to try and gauge interest but I will be doing my very best to to get in any requests customers might have (so I can try them as well).
> 
> Beer on friends, beer on!



where you at azrebb?

personally I want to try some TTL

-kymba


----------



## MarkBastard

Do you have sunshine coast brewery already? If not that's a good place to start.


----------



## azrebb

So there's definitely interest out there then. Excellent!

There's the Sunshine Coast Brewery in Kunda Park. I was already planning to visit them and talk about stocking their range. Got to support the locals after all.

I run the bottleshop next to the NAB in the stockland shopping complex at Caloundra. We don't really have much at the moment (James Squires, Little Creatures and a bit of Monteiths), but I've been given the go ahead to start stocking some more obscure stuff, so I'll start ordering over the next couple of weeks.

And yes, Hobgoblins will be one of those...

@kymba: Sorry, I'm not familiar with TTL. I did a quick google search but didn't have much luck. Any links or more information?


----------



## browndog

azrebb said:


> So there's definitely interest out there then. Excellent!
> 
> There's the Sunshine Coast Brewery in Kunda Park. I was already planning to visit them and talk about stocking their range. Got to support the locals after all.
> 
> I run the bottleshop next to the NAB in the stockland shopping complex at Caloundra. We don't really have much at the moment (James Squires, Little Creatures and a bit of Monteiths), but I've been given the go ahead to start stocking some more obscure stuff, so I'll start ordering over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> And yes, Hobgoblins will be one of those...
> 
> @kymba: Sorry, I'm not familiar with TTL. I did a quick google search but didn't have much luck. Any links or more information?




Timothy Taylor Landlord ale my friend, good luck with this, it is great to see and wish i had a bottlo with a bloke like you running it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## DU99

i went to the liquor shop last year,when i was in caloundra..


----------



## sm0902

Definitely interested - although more so in an around Noosa.

Thinking about ordering online as pretty much nothing available here that I haven't already had.

Would love to see:

American Craft Beer
A decent Pilsner
Sour beers


----------



## praxis178

For def be making the trip when you do get some craft brews in, and I'll bring some Pomy expat mates along too.....


----------



## RdeVjun

I'm in Toowoomba, IMO the best bottle shop in town (no affiliation) is the Spotted Cow Cellars, here's their beer list (the pdf). It may give you a few ideas, I think it is ambitious as far as diversity goes. If I were you I would support and encourage local craft breweries though as much as possible.
One problem all bottle shops with a boutique/ craft section face is slow turnover and occasionally a past- BBE for imported lines, even at the 'good' bottle shops this is a problem. I realise this may not be a simple thing to overcome with tightly sewn- up distribution, but nothing quite puts curious, sometime- beer drinkers off a product like an old, manky, light- struck sample, they should be treated to the best- possible fresh beer, hence I would encourage more local lines over a vast array of imports.
My 2c, hope it helps!


----------



## kymba

azrebb said:


> @kymba: Sorry, I'm not familiar with TTL. I did a quick google search but didn't have much luck. Any links or more information?



yeah what browndog said, Timothy Taylor Landlord

will defo make a pilgrimage down to support you in your endeavors - good luck


----------



## barry2

I would like to try some European Pilseners.I will come in after you start off with your Aussie and NZ crafts.


----------



## DU99

you should try and source some beers from interstate brewers..like holgate,otway


----------



## TidalPete

RdeVjun said:


> If I were you I would support and encourage local craft breweries though as much as possible.
> One problem all bottle shops with a boutique/ craft section face is slow turnover and occasionally a past- BBE for imported lines, even at the 'good' bottle shops this is a problem. I realise this may not be a simple thing to overcome with tightly sewn- up distribution, but nothing quite puts curious, sometime- beer drinkers off a product like an old, manky, light- struck sample, they should be treated to the best- possible fresh beer, hence I would encourage more local lines over a vast array of imports.



RdeVjun makes a good point here azrebb. 
From its very start Sunshine Coast Brewery beers have never been really accepted by our local pubs & clubs partly because of lack of any sort of beer knowledge, addiction to the megaswill market but mostly due to the fact that craft beer costs a little more & the average Joe Blow just wants to get his "glow" as cheaply as possible.
Perhaps start of with a couple of beers from Sunshine Coast Brewery that are as close as possible to mainstream megaswill & progress from there but including a small range of imported stuff (Hobgoblin included of course :icon_drool2: ).
Baby steps first. Big steps later.

TP


----------



## InCider

You too good for Cider?


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> You too good for Cider?



Most of us are mate  

To the OP - good to see you're around. Will be in touch


----------



## sav

Epic pale ale from NZ, Alts, White rabbit ,something differant then dans sells would be nice, I am good for a bottle for the trip home from work even if it a pint of LC pale ale.

sav


----------



## ABP1973

Might have too venture all the way down that end of the coast at some stage to see what you have got as for suggestions not sure had some nice ones from feral brewing, colonial and bootleg from west oz.


----------



## RdeVjun

Couldn't agree more TP. 
More SCB lines would be more than welcome here, its encouraging to see their Best Bitter from time to time, but I know there's others. A few of them at a bottle shop would be a blip on my radar. Of course, a Hob or two would effect some balance! :chug: 


TidalPete said:


> RdeVjun makes a good point here azrebb.
> From its very start Sunshine Coast Brewery beers have never been really accepted by our local pubs & clubs partly because of lack of any sort of beer knowledge, addiction to the megaswill market but mostly due to the fact that craft beer costs a little more & the average Joe Blow just wants to get his "glow" as cheaply as possible.
> Perhaps start of with a couple of beers from Sunshine Coast Brewery that are as close as possible to mainstream megaswill & progress from there but including a small range of imported stuff (Hobgoblin included of course :icon_drool2: ).
> Baby steps first. Big steps later.
> 
> TP


----------



## azrebb

The bosses have given me the go ahead. I'm been around the traps and am well aware of the BBD issue. That's why I'm starting small with mostly brews that I want to drink. I can buy them if they're getting a little close. 

Another option I've been thinking about is maybe offering them to the regulars at a discounted price. I will be offering a mixed (6 or 8) pack discount to encourage trying various different types.

The list of initial beers I'm working on currently has the Sunshine Coast Brewery range, some choice Epic brews (Amageddon IPA is on there), Hobgoblin, some Feral brews, Montieths, Holgate, Timothy Taylor Landlord (found a distributer), Brewdog (going to try get Tactical Nuclear Penguin), Summer Lightning Ale, and Rogue. Do I have any glaring omissions? Is it an interesting selection?

@barry3: Any particular brands in the euro pilsners? I'm more of a ale kind of guy so my knowledge is lacking there...

@Incider: I wasn't planning on stocking ciders as there doesn't seem to be much of a market beyond Strongbow (bleargh!) but if you looking for something, come see me I'll do my best to order it in.

If there's interest, I could start a bit of an informal club, mostly for email mailouts of new brews and any specials, but we could definitely organise tastings...


----------



## MarkBastard

Mixed six packs or even cartons is a great idea.

I often just want to try beers but buying single bottles can be over the top expensive, so sometimes I buy six packs, but then it's all the one beer which sucks.

I reckon what would be ideal is mixed six packs e.g. 6 different beers from the one brewery in a 6 pack for the price or close to it, of a normal unmixed six pack from that brewery.

Then also mixed cartons, so a carton with 4 different six packs in it at the same price as a normal carton of that brewery.

If I could regularly do that, I would buy more beer. But truth be told I don't live on the sunny coast so I'm not a potential customer.


----------



## bconnery

azrebb said:


> @Incider: I wasn't planning on stocking ciders as there doesn't seem to be much of a market beyond Strongbow (bleargh!) but if you looking for something, come see me I'll do my best to order it in.
> 
> If there's interest, I could start a bit of an informal club, mostly for email mailouts of new brews and any specials, but we could definitely organise tastings...


I think you are wrong on that one, at least it seems that way from my perspective so I could well be wrong.
'Craft' Ciders are very popular at the moment from what I can see. The range in Dan Muprhy's has increased massively recently. It started with a few and now there are all sorts of Ciders and Perrys in there. 
They could be attempting to create the market I suppose but it has been such an increase in range I'd think it likely that it was due to the success of some of the lines they had in.


----------



## ABP1973

Mixed packs are a good idea especially if trying something for the first time. Email with specials or promos coming up would be a bit of a motivator for me to get down that end of the coast more often.


----------



## Bribie G

bconnery said:


> I think you are wrong on that one, at least it seems that way from my perspective so I could well be wrong.
> 'Craft' Ciders are very popular at the moment from what I can see. The range in Dan Muprhy's has increased massively recently. It started with a few and now there are all sorts of Ciders and Perrys in there.
> They could be attempting to create the market I suppose but it has been such an increase in range I'd think it likely that it was due to the success of some of the lines they had in.



I don't know if any of the NZ products are available in Australia but this stuff would sell quite well I reckon


----------



## TBird

If there's interest, I could start a bit of an informal club, mostly for email mailouts of new brews and any specials, but we could definitely organise tastings...
[/quote]


Now you've got my attention, that sounds like a great idea!

I live on Kawana Island and would be happy to particpate.

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

BribieG said:


> I don't know if any of the NZ products are available in Australia but this stuff would sell quite well I reckon


Some of those are here already Bribie. I've grabbed a couple of them recently, pretty sure it was Dan Murphy's, but haven't tried them yet. 
I'm pretty certain that's the name, I couldn't see the label on the little bottles to compare it though...


----------



## argon

azrebb said:


> If there's interest, I could start a bit of an informal club, mostly for email mailouts of new brews and any specials, but we could definitely organise tastings...




put me down for interest... i'd definitely be interested in some mail outs


----------



## kymba

azrebb said:


> If there's interest, I could start a bit of an informal club, mostly for email mailouts of new brews and any specials, but we could definitely organise tastings...



i'd be in for this...was also thinking some tasting nights would be good too

another beer i haven't seen around for years is mac's hop rocker, it' from over the ditch


----------



## Screwtop

I would travel to support tastings, usual spend is in the $60 - $100 at Dans when I'm on the coast, would prefer to support an AHB'er who supports craft beer.

Definately stock Sunshine Coast Rye ESB, thats one beer that will "shock" locals into supporting the Brewery.

Screwy


----------



## barry2

[Another option I've been thinking about is maybe offering them to the regulars at a discounted price. I will be offering a mixed (6 or 8) pack discount to encourage trying various different types.

The list of initial beers I'm working on currently has the Sunshine Coast Brewery range, some choice Epic brews (Amageddon IPA is on there), Hobgoblin, some Feral brews, Montieths, Holgate, Timothy Taylor Landlord (found a distributer), Brewdog (going to try get Tactical Nuclear Penguin), Summer Lightning Ale, and Rogue. Do I have any glaring omissions? Is it an interesting selection?

@barry3: Any particular brands in the euro pilsners? I'm more of a ale kind of guy so my knowledge is lacking there...]

I would be interested in trying discounted mixed (6 or 8) packs of different types.

The initial list looks interesting enough.

My experience of euro pilsners is limited to the 6-8 packs of mixed beers that appear around Christmas time.
However the following appear popular.
Pilsner Urquell
Budvar Budejovicky
Staro Praemer
Bitburger
Warsteiner


----------



## winkle

You could switch either Bitburger or Warsteiner for Jever Pils if you can get it  .


----------



## aussiechucka

Sounds good, we will be up at Caloundra in Feb so will be hunting you down for some craft beers. 
Just to get the location right that is the first shopping centre you come to as you come into Caloundra? 
Hope to get some brews for our stay there. 
Cheers
Aussiechucka


----------



## kymba

hey azrebb how are things progressing?


----------



## azrebb

kymba said:


> hey azrebb how are things progressing?



The short answer is; much slower than I'd like. I'm waiting on paperwork to be approved before I can order. Dealing with admin girls isn't all sexy glasses and flirting. The suppliers are all eager though, and I should end up with a nice range of aussie and NZ craft brews, and some nice imports (even taking into account various out of stocks).

I've been been thinking about collecting some email addresses so I can mail everyone with the range and any deals when it's finally rolling (I'll also post here). I might even try to organise a mini tasting a month or so after it's started to celebrate.

If anyone is interested in this, just PM me your email address.


----------



## kymba

azrebb said:


> The short answer is; much slower than I'd like. I'm waiting on paperwork to be approved before I can order. Dealing with admin girls isn't all sexy glasses and flirting. The suppliers are all eager though, and I should end up with a nice range of aussie and NZ craft brews, and some nice imports (even taking into account various out of stocks).
> 
> I've been been thinking about collecting some email addresses so I can mail everyone with the range and any deals when it's finally rolling (I'll also post here). I might even try to organise a mini tasting a month or so after it's started to celebrate.
> 
> If anyone is interested in this, just PM me your email address.




awesome work, sorry to hear about not-so-sexy glasses...sorta reminds me of 'Who's Nailin' Paylin?'

will you have any sunshine coast brewery offerings? It is sad that the big boys elbow small guys out of their local market (if this is even the case, big guess on my behalf)


kymba


----------



## azrebb

kymba said:


> will you have any sunshine coast brewery offerings? It is sad that the big boys elbow small guys out of their local market (if this is even the case, big guess on my behalf)
> 
> 
> kymba



Funnily enough, I was talking to them this morning. I intend to carry most of their range. Got to support your locals after all.

They're ridiculously busy at the moment getting ready to open their bar in Maroochydore next week (fingers crossed).


----------



## [email protected]

Azrebb how is this progressing?

I'm heading up to Caloundra this weekend and was wondering if I need to bring some stock up from Bris.


----------



## azrebb

abc said:


> Azrebb how is this progressing?
> 
> I'm heading up to Caloundra this weekend and was wondering if I need to bring some stock up from Bris.



Slowly. The good news is that we do finally have some stock! I was going to wait a bit longer before making some sort of announcement but it's happening now.

There's a small but interesting range (in my mind anyway). I managed to get a case of Murray's Punk Monk (fantastic!), Bridge Roads Saison, Rogue Yellow Snow, Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum and a few other craft brews.

To start with we'll be doing a mixed six pack deal, where you can buy any six brews and receive a discount.

Unfortunately, I won't be in over the weekend as there been some dramas at the pub so I'm covering DM shifts up there (and will be for a bit longer) rather than being in my store. Not too happy about to be honest.

I'm thinking of organising a mini tasting on a friday afternoon in couple of weeks time as a kind of official opening.


----------



## InCider

Love that idea of a mini tasting - and you know the wallets come out then!


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Love that idea of a mini tasting - and you know the *wallets* come out then!



Thats the first time I've heard it called a wallet.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Thats the first time I've heard it called a wallet.



How was your weekend in Sydney?


----------



## Shed101

azrebb said:


> I'm thinking of organising a mini tasting on a friday afternoon in couple of weeks time as a kind of official opening.



That sounds good to me :icon_cheers: 

... have you got Greg's attention yet. We gotta get people selling his Sunny Coast beers!!!


----------



## sav

So Tuesday I bought a Rouge IPA Love that beer.Today I bought the punk monk from murrys I don't now i like USA hops in a Belgian but I drank it any way.

Keep it up mate you Have made me a happy man.And the young bloke is really polite too.
sav


----------



## azrebb

sav said:


> So Tuesday I bought a Rouge IPA Love that beer.Today I bought the punk monk from murrys I don't now i like USA hops in a Belgian but I drank it any way.
> 
> Keep it up mate you Have made me a happy man.And the young bloke is really polite too.
> sav



Good to hear mate. I enjoyed the Punk Monk more than the Yellow Snow, but to each their own. The beauty of good beer. I'll be in the store a lot more now as we now have enough staff at the pub again (Harry, the young bloke is more of an afternoon casual).

There's more stuff coming in next week, including most of the Sunshine Coast Brewery range (I'm a big fan of the Rye ESB)!

The stores going to receiving a bit of a facelift in the next few weeks and after that's finished, I'll organise a mini-tasting/meet and greet type thing. I may even convince some of the reps to organise some promos.


----------



## Shed101

azrebb said:


> Good to hear mate. I enjoyed the Punk Monk more than the Yellow Snow, but to each their own. The beauty of good beer. I'll be in the store a lot more now as we now have enough staff at the pub again (Harry, the young bloke is more of an afternoon casual).
> 
> There's more stuff coming in next week, including most of the Sunshine Coast Brewery range (I'm a big fan of the Rye ESB)!
> 
> The stores going to receiving a bit of a facelift in the next few weeks and after that's finished, I'll organise a mini-tasting/meet and greet type thing. I may even convince some of the reps to organise some promos.



Great to hear we'll have somewhere else stocking Sunny Coast beer :chug: 

Looking forward to your opening mini-meet.


----------



## Screwtop

azrebb said:


> Good to hear mate. I enjoyed the Punk Monk more than the Yellow Snow, but to each their own. The beauty of good beer. I'll be in the store a lot more now as we now have enough staff at the pub again (Harry, the young bloke is more of an afternoon casual).
> 
> There's more stuff coming in next week, including most of the Sunshine Coast Brewery range (I'm a big fan of the Rye ESB)!
> 
> The stores going to receiving a bit of a facelift in the next few weeks and after that's finished, I'll organise a mini-tasting/meet and greet type thing. I may even convince some of the reps to organise some promos.




No.2 Son is on the Coast atm, texting him now to drop in for some Punk Monk and maybe a browse around some others. What else is in stock, I know this is not a Retailer Thread but "still nemind ay"

:lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

Done he's grabbed some Punk Monk and Scribbly Gum.


Yessss! Beer day






Screwy


----------



## azrebb

Screwtop said:


> No.2 Son is on the Coast atm, texting him now to drop in for some Punk Monk and maybe a browse around some others. What else is in stock, I know this is not a Retailer Thread but "still nemind ay"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Screwy



He was just in. Grabbed a couple of the Punk Monk and some Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum.

The range as it stands at the moment;
Murray's Whale Ale, Murray's Punk Monk (almost gone), Little Creatures Pale Ale (pints and stubbies), Little Creatures Bright Ale (pints and stubbies), Little Creatures Rogers, White Rabbit White Ale, White Rabbit Dark Ale, Rogue Yellow Snow IPA (also quite popular), Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum, James Squire Amber Ale, James Squire Golden Ale, James Squires Sundowner Lager, Bridge Roads Australian Ale, Bridge Roads Chevalier Saison, Williams Pale Ale, Red Angus Pilsner, Holgate Mt Macedon, Holgate ESB, and Monteiths Summer Ale.

And there's more on the way. :chug: 

Also, No.2 Son said you don't mind having people sit in when you brew. I'm about to start brewing for the first time myself so I wouldn't mind watching/learning from someone with some experience.


----------



## Shed101

azrebb said:


> Also, No.2 Son said you don't mind having people sit in when you brew. I'm about to start brewing for the first time myself so I wouldn't mind watching/learning from someone with some experience.



A recommended option IMHO

I reckon Marg will appreciate a good old get well soon party sometime soon! :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

azrebb said:


> He was just in. Grabbed a couple of the Punk Monk and some Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum.
> 
> The range as it stands at the moment;
> Murray's Whale Ale, Murray's Punk Monk (almost gone), Little Creatures Pale Ale (pints and stubbies), Little Creatures Bright Ale (pints and stubbies), Little Creatures Rogers, White Rabbit White Ale, White Rabbit Dark Ale, Rogue Yellow Snow IPA (also quite popular), Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum, James Squire Amber Ale, James Squire Golden Ale, James Squires Sundowner Lager, Bridge Roads Australian Ale, Bridge Roads Chevalier Saison, Williams Pale Ale, Red Angus Pilsner, Holgate Mt Macedon, Holgate ESB, and Monteiths Summer Ale.
> 
> And there's more on the way. :chug:
> 
> Also, No.2 Son said you don't mind having people sit in when you brew. I'm about to start brewing for the first time myself so I wouldn't mind watching/learning from someone with some experience.



Yes! not a problem, should be able to arrange something in a few weeks. Plus some of the local brewers here are keen for a visit to the SCB, should see if we cn meet up there.




Shed101 said:


> A recommended option IMHO
> 
> I reckon Marg will appreciate a good old get well soon party sometime soon! :lol:



Hehe! as soon as she is able to get to the loo by herself there's gonne be some brewin an some drinkin in these here parts :lol:

If things work for your calendar maybe we can make it a shared brewday again Sheddy!

Screwy


----------



## Shed101

Screwtop said:


> Yes! not a problem, should be able to arrange something in a few weeks. Plus some of the local brewers here are keen for a visit to the SCB, should see if we cn meet up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe! as soon as she is able to get to the loo by herself there's gonne be some brewin an some drinkin in these here parts :lol:
> 
> If things work for your calendar maybe we can make it a shared brewday again Sheddy!
> 
> Screwy



I've got the calendar ready and my pencil is sharpened ... so to speak h34r:


----------



## InCider

I can bring my equipment if you need a hand


----------



## Shed101

That's way bigger than your equipment  



InCider said:


> I can bring my equipment if you need a hand


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> That's way bigger than your equipment



No complaints so far - from you


----------



## sav

I called today for another Rouge and a white rabbit,The IPA is a bitter monster I love the balance.


Anzreb you are more than welcome for a brew day at home I am at beerwah mate the name is why I moved there.

It aint to flash mate but there is always beer on tap.

sav


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> I can bring my equipment if you need a hand



Fcuk thats a big thingy!!!!!!!!!!!!




sav said:


> I called today for another Rouge and a white rabbit,The IPA is a bitter monster I love the balance.
> 
> 
> Anzreb you are more than welcome for a brew day at home I am at beerwah mate the name is why I moved there.
> 
> It aint to flash mate but there is always beer on tap.
> 
> sav




Savvy is closer mate, and a bloody good brewer at that, just don't get mixed up with InCider :lol:

Screwy


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Fcuk thats a big thingy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savvy is closer mate, and a bloody good brewer at that, just don't get mixed up with InCider :lol:
> 
> Screwy



That's the truth right there Azreb!!


----------



## azrebb

Good news and bad news.

Bad news first... I'm all out of the Punk Monk.  

Good News. More beer has arrived! :kooi: 

From The Lord Nelson in Sydney, we have Three Sheets Pale Ale and Old Admiral. From overseas, Timothy Taylor Landlord, St. Bernadus ABT 12, Schenkerla Marzen (Screwtop, that's for No. 2 son  ), and Weihenstephan 3 packs (including Pilsner, Kirstall Weissbier, Heff Weissbier and a Weihenstephan Glass). And there's still more on the way!

I did have a question for you lot too. Should I keep more stock in the fridge?

Anyway, see you in the store!


----------



## sav

An zreb can you get on to Russian river from the states, the pliney elder more IPAs more belgians

thanks sav


----------



## Screwtop

azrebb said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news first... I'm all out of the Punk Monk.
> 
> Good News. More beer has arrived! :kooi:
> 
> From The Lord Nelson in Sydney, we have Three Sheets Pale Ale and Old Admiral. From overseas, Timothy Taylor Landlord, St. Bernadus ABT 12, Schenkerla Marzen (Screwtop, that's for No. 2 son  ), and Weihenstephan 3 packs (including Pilsner, Kirstall Weissbier, Heff Weissbier and a Weihenstephan Glass). And there's still more on the way!
> 
> I did have a question for you lot too. Should I keep more stock in the fridge?
> 
> Anyway, see you in the store!




Good news, No 2 Son got the last of the Punk Monk :lol: Says he'll be in tomorrow after work for some Schlenkerla Rauch Marzen.

I second Sav's request for Russian River!

Screwy


----------



## barry2

azrebb said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news first... I'm all out of the Punk Monk.
> 
> Good News. More beer has arrived! :kooi:
> 
> From The Lord Nelson in Sydney, we have Three Sheets Pale Ale and Old Admiral. From overseas, Timothy Taylor Landlord, St. Bernadus ABT 12, Schenkerla Marzen (Screwtop, that's for No. 2 son  ), and Weihenstephan 3 packs (including Pilsner, Kirstall Weissbier, Heff Weissbier and a Weihenstephan Glass). And there's still more on the way!
> 
> I did have a question for you lot too. Should I keep more stock in the fridge?
> 
> Anyway, see you in the store!




Dropped in at the opening this morning (I wasn't thirsty,just happened to be in Stockland).Bought the TTL,Marzen and the 3 pack.Looking forward to trying them all.


----------



## thirstycritter

I'm a bit late to the party on this, but may I just say: congrats! The Sunshine Coast has always been a beer wasteland. I grew up in Caloundra and still visit my parents there regularly, I will be down to visit your bottle shop first thing next time I am up there!

If anyone is interested in heading up the Sunshine Coast Brewery for a day, I'd be happy to oblige as your driver: www.thirstycritters.com.au


----------



## azrebb

And now we're stocking Sunshine Coast Brewery brews as well.

The range keeps on growing... :chug:


----------



## fawnroux

Azrebb,

Whats the name and address of you're bottle shop? I don't really know Caloundra that well, but want to come down soon and pick up some beers. 

Dave


----------



## azrebb

Golden Cellars, currently under the Duncans banner group. The store is in Stockland Caloundra shopping complex next to the NAB and Commonwealth banks.

47 Bowman Road
Stockland Shopping Centre
Caloundra

As you drive into Caloundra from the round about, the shopping centre is on your left at the next set of lights after KFC. As you pull in, turn into the parking lot on the right and we're just past the banks.


----------



## azrebb

More beer arrived today! :kooi: 

Kooinda Pale Ale and Holgate Hopinator are the new aussie brews, with 8Wired Hopwired arriving from NZ and Rogue Dead Guy Ale coming in from the states.

We should have some Brewdog arriving later this week, including a bottle of Sink the Bismark.


----------



## Shed101

Crumbs!









azrebb said:


> More beer arrived today! :kooi:
> 
> Kooinda Pale Ale and Holgate Hopinator are the new aussie brews, with 8Wired Hopwired arriving from NZ and Rogue Dead Guy Ale coming in from the states.
> 
> We should have some Brewdog arriving later this week, including a bottle of Sink the Bismark.


----------



## Fents

Koooi! :kooi:


----------



## InCider

Know it! I'm at Lake Kawana with Shed101, so it's easy to swing there on the way home 

Kooi for me! 



azrebb said:


> Golden Cellars, currently under the Duncans banner group. The store is in Stockland Caloundra shopping complex next to the NAB and Commonwealth banks.
> 
> 47 Bowman Road
> Stockland Shopping Centre
> Caloundra
> 
> As you drive into Caloundra from the round about, the shopping centre is on your left at the next set of lights after KFC. As you pull in, turn into the parking lot on the right and we're just past the banks.






Fents said:


> Koooi! :kooi:


----------



## azrebb

Hey guys,

With yesterdays delivery, the rep left some Rogue beer glasses.

So, the next couple of mixed six packs that have a Rogue beer in them will come with a free glass.


----------



## kymba

just grabbed a coupla mixed six packs and now i am suffering from buyers remorse...i really should have got more!!!

hope to make it back there soon for some rogue yellow snow IPA

thanks azrebb, you are a champ! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Snowdog

Mmmmm.... Yellow Snow ... I think I drank half the keg when it was on at the Platform last year.

Cool on the glassware, but SWMBO is already threatening to toss out some of my glassware, including my Rogue Washington State "pints" (14oz/425ml) glasses from their Issaquah Brewhouse. 

I do have a bottle of Rogue Dry Hopped Red in the fridge.... :beerbang:


----------



## bconnery

Snowdog said:


> Mmmmm.... Yellow Snow ... I think I drank half the keg when it was on at the Platform last year.
> 
> Cool on the glassware, but SWMBO is already threatening to toss out some of my glassware, including my Rogue Washington State "pints" (14oz/425ml) glasses from their Issaquah Brewhouse.
> 
> I do have a bottle of Rogue Dry Hopped Red in the fridge.... :beerbang:



That's just not on...
Unless of course she tells me what day and your address and I'll be there rifling through your rubbish


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> Mmmmm.... Yellow Snow ... I think I drank half the keg when it was on at the Platform last year.
> 
> Cool on the glassware, but SWMBO is already threatening to toss out some of my glassware, including my Rogue Washington State "pints" (14oz/425ml) glasses from their Issaquah Brewhouse.
> 
> I do have a bottle of Rogue Dry Hopped Red in the fridge.... :beerbang:



:icon_offtopic: 
Overcrowded on the beer glass front?
SWMBO threatening a cull??
Allow me to look after them for you :icon_cheers: .
( For this service there is no charge )


----------



## azrebb

Brewdog arrived just in time for the weekend!

77Lager, Punk IPA, 5am Saint, Dogma and, yes, Sink the Bismark.

Some more Sunshine Coast Brewery beers came in too. We now carry their full range of bottled beers. Fresh today is the Chilli Beer, Rauch and some more Rye ESB.

Now, I'm off home to crack a Dogma (guarana, poppy, and kola nut in a beer?) and enjoy my weekend  .


----------



## azrebb

Hey guys,

It's been a bit busy here. We're now a Liquor Legends (very green).

I had some more beers delivered on Friday afternoon.

From Murrays we have Spatacus (Imperial IPA), Wild Thing (Imperial Stout) and Heart of Darkness (Belgium Imperial Stout). There's only a couple of bottles of the stouts as they're a bit pricey (but worth it).

We also Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black, Meantime Pilsner, and Meantime India Pale Ale (looking forward to trying this).

I should also let you know that I'm down to the last bottle of Rogue Yellow Snow.

Edit: I forgot to mention, we also got some Hawkes Bay (NZ) cider and perry in.


----------



## azrebb

Another update for everyone...

Here's a few specials we're running for the next few weeks;
- Little Creatures and White Rabbit six packs for $17.99
- Holgate Mt Macedon and ESB six packs $21.99 and come with a Holgate pot glass
- James Squire six packs for $15.99 and all come with a James Quire six pack cooler bag

New Stock;
- Stone & Wood Pacific Ale and Lager
- Brewdog Paradox Isle of Arran (Imperial Stout aged in Whisky Barrels)
- Brewdog IPA is Dead (Same Malt profile, single hopped IPA's, with each 4pk featuring a Citra, Nelson Sauvin, Sorachi Ace and Bramling X)

James Squire Tasting;
On the evening of Thursday the 7th of July, we'll be running a small tasting of James Squires brews, including the Scibbly Gum. It's free to come along so don't be shy.

Cheers! :chug:


----------



## InCider

Might be swinging home that way this arvo! 



azrebb said:


> Another update for everyone...
> 
> Here's a few specials we're running for the next few weeks;
> - Little Creatures and White Rabbit six packs for $17.99
> - Holgate Mt Macedon and ESB six packs $21.99 and come with a Holgate pot glass
> - James Squire six packs for $15.99 and all come with a James Quire six pack cooler bag
> 
> New Stock;
> - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale and Lager
> - Brewdog Paradox Isle of Arran (Imperial Stout aged in Whisky Barrels)
> - Brewdog IPA is Dead (Same Malt profile, single hopped IPA's, with each 4pk featuring a Citra, Nelson Sauvin, Sorachi Ace and Bramling X)
> 
> James Squire Tasting;
> On the evening of Thursday the 7th of July, we'll be running a small tasting of James Squires brews, including the Scibbly Gum. It's free to come along so don't be shy.
> 
> Cheers! :chug:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

PTC those squire 6 pack coolers make a great lunch box. I'm using one now much to the envy of my peers (nobody has said anything but I can see it in their eyes) :unsure:


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> Might be *swinging* home that way this arvo!



You never miss an opportunity do you


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Overcrowded on the beer glass front?
> SWMBO threatening a cull??
> Allow me to look after them for you :icon_cheers: .
> ( For this service there is no charge )



I assume visitation rights for the Swap weekends hosed by you....  

Nice work though azrebb! If only I know where you were a few months back...bought some bloody Henninger from a bottle-o on the SC when I was on holiday last, only to find out when I got home that yours was in the same shopping centre! Damn!

Will definitely visit next time I'm in the are though.... Sounds like you lucky SC'ers have a great place to buy beers from......

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> You never miss an opportunity do you



That's how I swing roll!

Dropped in to see Tero and I am still in a state of shock. His selection of fine beer is akin to meeting your childhood hero / being in a porn movie / winning the lotto ... you get the idea. Next time I go I will have to take some deep breaths before hand and make a list of what i am going to get.... Brewdog, Meantime, Harringtons, Scribblygum etc etc... :wub: I admit I was star struck and got some LCPA /LCBA....!


----------



## Shed101

InCider said:


> That's how I swing roll!
> 
> Dropped in to see Tero and I am still in a state of shock. His selection of fine beer is akin to meeting your childhood hero / being in a porn movie / winning the lotto ... you get the idea. Next time I go I will have to take some deep breaths before hand and make a list of what i am going to get.... Brewdog, Meantime, Harringtons, Scribblygum etc etc... :wub: I admit I was star struck and got some LCPA /LCBA....!



Oh, Meantime ... sounds like I need to some field trip investigations. 

What does one wet a baby's head with these days?


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Oh, Meantime ... sounds like I need to some field trip investigations.
> 
> What does one wet a baby's head with these days?



DeuS (Brut Des Flandres), you should know that  .


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Oh, Meantime ... sounds like I need to some field trip investigations.
> 
> What does one wet a baby's head with these days?



Every day since the birth of the last child!


----------



## lczaban

No wonder Hunter thinks you're orshome! B) 



InCider said:


> Every day since the birth of the last child!


----------



## InCider

GravityGuru said:


> No wonder Hunter thinks you're orshome! B)



He's even got his own fermenter. Last week he got jealous when I brought one into the house and left it in the man-cave. He assumed it was his and going to be used not for the usual sticks and sand brews, but for cider or beer and he got the strop!


----------



## bconnery

Shed101 said:


> Oh, Meantime ... sounds like I need to some field trip investigations.
> 
> What does one wet a baby's head with these days?


Wet the baby's head with water and save the Meantime and the Deus for yourself 

Those are actually both the beers I chose as my toasting for my son's birth. 
I bought some Meantime and my dad bought some Deus


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> Wet the baby's head with water and save the Meantime and the Deus for yourself
> 
> Those are actually both the beers I chose as my toasting for my son's birth.
> I bought some Meantime and my dad bought some Deus



Well I'm not sure I want some brute from Flanders involved :lol: 

... but I have something else rather special up my sleeve too. Logistics still to be resolved though.


----------



## azrebb

Just a quick reminder about the James Squire tasting on Thursday night.

I'll be starting at 6pm. It's also free!

Hopefully I can put a few more faces to names...


----------



## azrebb

What's that? More shameless self-promotion? Don't mind if I do...

Golden Cellars is currently being featured on brewnews with our very own Shed101 writing the article.


----------



## fawnroux

I was reading this article before. Looking most dapper in the photo T  I'll have to head down again soon. The Mrs rushed me out of there quick smart last time lol. Apparently me spending time in a bottle shop wasn't what she had in mind when she suggested a day in Caloundra :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Good catching up with Tero last Sat. Bought the Brewdogs Paradox to share with son Joel, when he saw the 10% on the label he said "how come I didn't see that" :lol: 

One of my favourite beers!


Screwy


----------



## Thefatdoghead

azrebb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm craft brew fan on the sunny coast who also happens to run a bottleshop.
> 
> I'm getting a bit over the stale offerings at Dan Murphys Kwana and am thinking about adding a craft beer section to my bottleshop. Is there anyone on the Sunshine Coast interested in this, or will I be the only person buying the stock (not that there's a problem with that)?
> 
> It would only be small to start with (focusing on oz and kiwi brews initially) to try and gauge interest but I will be doing my very best to to get in any requests customers might have (so I can try them as well).
> 
> Beer on friends, beer on!


Id be keen as mate. what bottl'o you running?


----------



## azrebb

Gav80 said:


> Id be keen as mate. what bottl'o you running?



Liquor Legends Stocklands
Shop B4, 47 Bowman Rd, Caloundra

It's right next to the banks and very green.


----------



## azrebb

Just quickly before I walk out the door on my way to a week of snow, Seirra Nevada has arrived in store. We currently have the Pale Ale and the Torpedo IPA. Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale is back in stock too.


----------



## azrebb

I just sent out an email for the store about some new stock and figured I might post it here as well. Enjoy!



> Hello and welcome to the Golden Cellars Brew News,
> 
> I'm a little excited this afternoon. I've spent the morning rearranging the craft beer shelves. Why? For the new beers that have arrived, of course!
> 
> We have quite a few beers that have travelled great distances for your drinking pleasure. The one I'm probably most excited to try is Nogne O Saison (mmmm... sour), all the way from Norway. From Belgium we have Viven Blonde. The first couple of people to grab a bottle will also recieve a handsome Viven branded glass to drink it from.
> 
> The american that everyone has been talking about lately has also made an appearance. We currently have stock of Seirra Nevada Pale Ale and Torpedo IPA. I hope to be able to get in some of the rarer varieties (the Bigfoot Barleywine in particular) when the next shipment hits our shores.
> 
> Closer to home from across the ditch, we have Mike's Organic Brewery making a showing with a beast of an IPA. Each bottle has a foil covered cap and is individually numbered. It's 750ml of a 9% monster (5.5 standard drinks), so make sure you have a friend on hand to help drink it (or no other plans for the evening).
> 
> Not quite as scary, but still not to be disrespected is Murray's Angry Man Brown Ale (6.5%). This is the first time (and probably the only time this year) this beer has been released in a bottle. Grab one while you can.
> 
> I had noticed that there was starting to a bit of an IPA shortage on the shelves, so I called on Bridge Roads to supply some of their Bling IPA. Never fear IPA lovers, there are even more coming as well.
> 
> We also have back in stock an old faithful, in the form of Timothy Taylors Landlord.
> 
> As always, we still do mixed six packs so you can grab a couple of different beers to sample.
> 
> And for those who didn't see, we were featured on Brewnews about a month ago.
> 
> Cheers & Beers,
> Tero Kanko
> Stockland Liquor Legends
> Stocklands, Caloundra
> (07) 5491 8444
> [email protected]


----------



## sav

The Vixon blonde was really nice the glass is better.Anzreb how about Cantillon brewery from brusells. Sour fruity lambic goodness can you get it.

sav


----------



## winkle

sav said:


> The Vixon blonde was really nice the glass is better.Anzreb how about Cantillon brewery from brusells. Sour fruity lambic goodness can you get it.
> 
> sav



Get in some De Ranke while you're at it :icon_cheers: 
Good work BTW


----------



## azrebb

Glad you enjoyed the Viven Sav.

Cantillon, hey? I have been contemplating getting in some lambics but I'm scared that I'll end up drinking most of them. It's a hard enough job getting people to try something that isn't XXXX, let alone something that doesn't really taste like beer (as they know it) and has fruit in it.

But you've asked, and now I will do my best to chase some.

Actually, one of the suppliers I'm currently going through is the Cantillon distributor so it shouldn't be a drama. Is there a particular one you'd like?


----------



## sav

azrebb said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Viven Sav.
> 
> Cantillon, hey? I have been contemplating getting in some lambics but I'm scared that I'll end up drinking most of them. It's a hard enough job getting people to try something that isn't XXXX, let alone something that doesn't really taste like beer (as they know it) and has fruit in it.
> 
> But you've asked, and now I will do my best to chase some.
> 
> Actually, one of the suppliers I'm currently going through is the Cantillon distributor so it shouldn't be a drama. Is there a particular one you'd like?



Thats awsome news.Prob Kreik ,Gueuze not fussy any would be nice.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Are you open on a sunday mate?


----------



## azrebb

Gav80 said:


> Are you open on a sunday mate?



Used to be but no longer. Unfortunately, it's just not profitable enough and at the moment, everyone's tightening their belts where they can.


----------



## sm0902

Took a trip down to Caloundra today ... hoping to pick up some good beer - maybe a Cantillon, and ... Liquor Legends is closed!! About a week ago apparently.

Ah well, nice day for a drive and I picked up a MOA Methode (Pilsner) 1.5L from the Purple Palate at Maroochydore on the way back to Noosa.


----------



## time01

i will be up at mooloolaba in april, apart from suny coast brewery any recommendations on bars etc.?


----------



## fawnroux

Sunshine Coast Brewery Bar in Maroochydore  

Apart from that, not really, I always struggled to find a decent beer. I always drank my brews or had knock offs at the brewery bar, Across the road from SCB is the Pig and Whistle. Now, the Pig isn't really an attraction, but if you like Burleigh Breweries 'My Wifes Bitter' then head to the Pig. It's brewed for them and served as 'Spitfire IPA'. Not an IPA, but a decent bitter. $7 a pint. I used to stroll up there on afternoons off quite a lot.

In Mooloolaba there is one bar that serves Stone and Wood Pacific Ale on tap. Can't remember the name, but it was about halfway not the esplanade and upstairs. Not a bad bar.

Everything else is surf clubs and ALH pubs all serving the usual suspects.


----------



## waggastew

BUMP - Heading up next week to the SS Coast. Any places to buy decent beer? Staying at Cotton Tree. Is the best I can hope for a Dan Murphys nearby?


----------



## time01

im heading to caloundra for easter, any tips for bottlos or bars?
ive read about blackwater trading, black bunny, taps, beach house any others?
anyone tried these guys http://www.10toes.beer/ or your your mates brewing co.?


----------



## Black Devil Dog

time01 said:


> im heading to caloundra for easter, any tips for bottlos or bars?
> ive read about blackwater trading, black bunny, taps, beach house any others?
> anyone tried these guys http://www.10toes.beer/ or your your mates brewing co.?


Drift Bar overlooking the Pumicestone Passage at Bulcock Beach is pretty good. They have a reasonable range of beers and I think Your Mates Brewing is (part?)owned by one of the blokes there.

Blackwater have their own nano-brewery on premises and Matt, the owner, is very passionate about craft beer. That's at Moffat Beach, you'll struggle to leave once you're there.

10toes is at Sugar Road, Alexandra Headland. Haven't been there for a beer yet, but went there to pick up some grain in a recent bulk buy, just before he opened and it looks pretty good. In my dealings with the owner, Rupert, he comes across as knowledgeable and passionate brewer. He's also a member of this forum.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## potof4x

Looking forward to going to 10 toes for the first time myself over Easter, been hearing some good things. 
Will vouch for the black bunny with excellent and extensive tap and bottle selection, but they may still not have take always available. Taps has good food but the selection can be hit and miss. Cellabrations on wises Rd has a small but top notch range or there is the purple palate up Maleny, enjoy your stay!


----------



## potof4x

Add star liquor on aerodrome Rd to your list, just stopped by after dropping a rental at Hertz, range looks good.


----------



## Danwood

We're off to a holiday house in Coolum Beach later this week. Any tips locals can offer would be appreciated.

For a meal, Sunrise Café looks good http://www.sunrisecoolum.com.au/menus.html. Anyone been there ? Reviews and menus are promising.

As for beer, a decent bottle shop and/or bar is needed. I see Coolum Beach brewery is fairly new, brewing in conjunction with Beard and Brau brewery. I can only see a Steam ale available from them though. Any good ?

Cheers in advance.

Dan


----------



## Liam_snorkel

unsure about coolum - but to add to the bottle shops above - XO Cellars at sunshine beach & noosa if you end up heading that way. it's a nice drive from Coolum either way.


----------



## Motabika

I believe Coolum beach brewery is closed? They were trying to sell the business a while back


----------



## Batz

Bonsai Brewery Pomona, open Thursday arvos, Fridays and Saturdays. New brewery that has just opened with great beers, well worth a drive.

https://www.facebook.com/Bonsai-Brewhouse-1126739564037705/


----------



## Danwood

I'll have a casual look at CB brewery then (if it's there), but Bonsai will be a better bet, I think. It's only 34 mins from where we're staying too.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Matplat

10toes website looks exciting... didn't realise there were so many brewery's on the sunny coast. I thought it was Sunshine Coast Brewery and that's it.

I want to support SC brewery, but I can't bring myself to pay $18 for a four pack!


----------



## hazoluke

I give Ten Toes two thumbs up. I really enjoy his beers, there is a wood fire pizza van there on Fri arvos if you're keen for a feed. Rupert is also a top bloke for beer chat when it's not busy. Pretty sure 'Taps' at Mooloolaba has his pale ale there


----------



## Batz

Danwood said:


> I'll have a casual look at CB brewery then (if it's there), but Bonsai will be a better bet, I think. It's only 34 mins from where we're staying too.
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Give me ahoy when Dan, if I'm not away working I'll met you there for a couple. :beer:


----------



## Danwood

Ok, mate. I'll try and give you a bit of notice.

The itinerary isn't decided yet


----------



## Danwood

Just thought I'd do a bit of collating for ease of use. Add to the list if there's anything I missed.

*Breweries/Pubs/Bars*

BlackBunny Kitchen - Alexandra Headland http://blackbunnykitchen.com.au/

10 Toes Brewery - Alexandra Headland http://www.10toes.beer/

Bonsai Brewhouse - Pomona https://www.facebook.com/Bonsai-Brewhouse-1126739564037705/

Sunshine Coast Brewery - Kunda Park http://sunshinecoastbrewery.com/brewery-bar-and-restaurant/

Coolum Beach Brewery (Rumoured to be closing down ??) - Coolum Beach http://www.coolumbeachbrewingco.com.au/

Taps - Mooloolaba http://www.tapsaustralia.com.au/mooloolaba/contact-us/

Moffatt Beach Brewery (Blackwater Trading) - Moffatt Beach https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/07/sunshine-coast-bar-turning-brewpub/

Drift Bar - Caloundra http://driftbar.com.au/

*Bottleshops*

Cellarbrations - Buderim http://www.cellarbrations.com.au/bottle-shops/qld/wises-road

Star Liquor - Maroochydore https://www.facebook.com/Star-Liquor-Aerodrome-Road-903012736448789/

Embassy XO Cellar/Bar/Restaurant - Noosa & Sunshine Beach http://www.embassyxo.com.au/xo-cellars-bottle-shop/


Cheers, Dan


----------



## Florian

Cheers Danwood!

Turns out I have been staying A few minutes walk down from Moffat Beach Brewery for the last week without even knowing.

Guess where I'll be dragging the fam for lunch tomorrow? It's right next to the kids' favourite 'swim hole' anyway.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Highly recommend Blackwater Cafe. Matt's a top bloke and happy to chat if he's kicking around.

Had a pretty good ESB and IPA on tap, which were brewed on premises, when I was there last Friday.

They do a tasty pork belly dish as well.


----------



## Danwood

I didn't get to many places on the list, unfortunately. It was more of a family reunion trip.

10 Toes Brewery and Taps bar are both definately worth a look, very nice beers. And Wild Rocket (in Montville, not quite in the same area), did a couple of very nice nitro-served English offerings.

Sorry Batz, couldn't make it to Bonsai. It's a shame, that place did look like the best of the bunch.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Danwood said:


> Just thought I'd do a bit of collating for ease of use. Add to the list if there's anything I missed.
> 
> *Breweries/Pubs/Bars*
> 
> BlackBunny Kitchen - Alexandra Headland http://blackbunnykitchen.com.au/
> 
> 10 Toes Brewery - Alexandra Headland http://www.10toes.beer/
> 
> Bonsai Brewhouse - Pomona https://www.facebook.com/Bonsai-Brewhouse-1126739564037705/
> 
> Sunshine Coast Brewery - Kunda Park http://sunshinecoastbrewery.com/brewery-bar-and-restaurant/
> 
> Coolum Beach Brewery (Rumoured to be closing down ??) - Coolum Beach http://www.coolumbeachbrewingco.com.au/
> 
> Taps - Mooloolaba http://www.tapsaustralia.com.au/mooloolaba/contact-us/
> 
> Moffatt Beach Brewery (Blackwater Trading) - Moffatt Beach https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/07/sunshine-coast-bar-turning-brewpub/
> 
> Drift Bar - Caloundra http://driftbar.com.au/
> 
> *Bottleshops*
> 
> Cellarbrations - Buderim http://www.cellarbrations.com.au/bottle-shops/qld/wises-road
> 
> Star Liquor - Maroochydore https://www.facebook.com/Star-Liquor-Aerodrome-Road-903012736448789/
> 
> Embassy XO Cellar/Bar/Restaurant - Noosa & Sunshine Beach http://www.embassyxo.com.au/xo-cellars-bottle-shop/
> 
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Dont forget the German beach pub in moobah that sell Aventenus. By the bottle.


----------



## hooper80

Danwood said:


> Ok, mate. I'll try and give you a bit of notice.
> 
> The itinerary isn't decided yet


Definitely head to bonsai brew house. I've had quite a bit to do with it as I work next door and Matt (the owner) has taught me everything I know about all grain brewing. You won't be didsapointed and the restaurant at the front is very cool and has an amazing vibe with muscos playing fri and sat nights!


----------



## Ciderman

Green Zebra restaurant/bar at Kawana has six rotating taps, none sold to breweries so you always get a nice mix.


----------



## indica86

I had a few beers at the http://www.houseofbrews.com.au this week.
36 taps.
Not bad really.

Hop Tart which is apparently a slightly sour ale and Oh My what an amazing beer.

777 Imperial IPA big and dank and strong.

Zoo Feeder IPA which was a lovely IPA, big fruity flavours and oh so drinkable.
and last was Fresh in Season IPA which was actually a little underwhelming.... apparently a week from keg to tap but I don't know.

Wife had a couple of ciders.
The bar was unfortunately packed full of fuckwits.


----------

